# ?!!!Donau Stör gefangen!!!?hier die fotos!!



## rob (28. Oktober 2003)

hallo,wie ich vor einer woche  in diesem tread geschrieben habe,habe ich einen stör oder sterlet in der donau gefangen.der mann auf dem foto ist ein fischerkollege der sich zu mir gesetzt hat.
der war ganz fertig und meinte ohne foto glaubt ihm das niemand und es wäre das erste mal das er hier von einem solchen fang gehört hat.der mann fischt schon 40 jahre in altenwörth.
ich persönlich befürchte das lenzibald recht hat und der fisch bei dem hochwasser im letzten jahr
aus einem der teiche gespühlt wurde...aber sehen wir mal,ich hoff schon das es einmal ein stör/sterlet bis zu uns rauf schafft.bin gespannt was ihr jetzt zu bestimmung meint.
grüsse aus wien


----------



## rob (28. Oktober 2003)

<


----------



## Dorschi (28. Oktober 2003)

Na wenn das kein Sterlet ist!
Aber trotzdem Petri zum Fang!
Schmeckt legga
Maul vom Stör ist nicht so lang und spitz

Grüße vom Dorschi


----------



## rob (28. Oktober 2003)

<


----------



## Gator01 (28. Oktober 2003)

Na gratuliere :m  bei uns wird es in ein paar Jahren auch welche zu fangen geben.


----------



## rob (28. Oktober 2003)

<


----------



## rob (28. Oktober 2003)

<<<<<<<<<


----------



## südlicht (28. Oktober 2003)

Hai!  

Schöner Fisch! #r 

Was mich interessieren würde, wie war der Drill? Sehen ja recht muskulös aus....

Weiterhin Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Mühle (28. Oktober 2003)

Hach, das ist ja ein lustiger Geselle. 

Glückwunsch zu dem Fang und schön, dass er wieder schwimmt.:m 

Ist der Fisch irgendwie verkrümmt? Sein Körper wirkt auf allen Bilder etwas "skolioseartig" vekrümmt.;+ 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## gismowolf (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo rob !
Nochmal ein kräftiges Petri Heil aus dem Hausruckwald.
Ein wunderschöner Fisch!Nach dem 1.Foto ist`s zu 98% ein
Sterlet.Die Proportionen stimmen mit meinem Ganzpräparat zusammen.
Kannst schon stolz darauf sein!
Grüße  gismowolf


----------



## fishmania (28. Oktober 2003)

Einfach Krass!!!

Sieht auf dem Foto wirklich etwas verschoben aus.

Natürlich trotzdem RESPEKT und GRATULATION!


----------



## rob (28. Oktober 2003)

vielen dank freunde..
@südlicht:ja der hat ganz schön gas gegeben.es hat mich vom drill an einen
wels in der grösse des sterlets erinnert.hat immer wieder stumpf schnur genommen,lies sich dann etwas herpumpen um dann wieder weg zuziehen.
hat auf alle fälle spass gemacht.....


----------



## Mucki (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Rob,
Gratulation nochmals. 
Eindeutig ein Sterlet. Klar an der hellen, abgesetzten Seitenlinie und der relativ langen Schnauze sowie der geteilten Unterlippe zu erkennen. Auch die Färbung paßt wie aus dem Lehrbuch.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## angeltreff (29. Oktober 2003)

Dazu passend noch ein Tipp: "Giganten des Donaudeltas" - Spiegel TV Doku, Donnerstag 30.10., 21:15 - leider nur in XXP. Das ist nur in einigen Kabelnetzen enthalten (Berlin, Bremen, Hamburg ...). Oder digital über Satellit.


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Oktober 2003)

Ein wirklich schöner Fisch.#h 

Bei uns in der Elbe ist vor Jahren ein Besatzprogramm mit diesen Gesellen gewesen. Die sind aber wie verschwunden und sind noch nicht gefangen worden.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch:z


----------



## rob (29. Oktober 2003)

aha,also ein sterlet.......stellt sich jetzt die frage,ob das was besonderes war oder lenzibald mit seiner teichtheorie recht hat......mhhhhhhh..sag ma es war was besonderes


----------



## Mucki (29. Oktober 2003)

Hi rob,

es ist was besonderes. Es ist ja ein Stör, also ein Accipenser, halt ein Accipencer ruthenus.

Freu Dich. So alltäglich ist er den doch nicht, auch wenn gar nicht so wenige rumschwimmen.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Lenzibald (29. Oktober 2003)

@Rob
Da kannst schon Stolz sein auf den Fisch soweit ich informiert bin werden bei uns im Raume Linz vieleicht 2 oder 3 Stück pro Jahr gefangen. Von einigen Tausend Anglern die in der Donau fischen. 2002 wurde bei Abwinden Asten einer gefangen mit so 85cm glaub ich der hat Ihn leider geschlachtet. Kann man leider nix machen war sein Recht ihn mitzunehmen.


----------



## rob (29. Oktober 2003)

hey Mühle#h 
nein der war nicht verkrümmt,im wasser war der ganz gerade.ist so ein seltsames urgetier der schlängelt sich so an deiner hand endlang.fühlt sich auch sehr anders an.....so trocken als ob er keine schleimschicht hätte.ähnlich wie haihaut ;+


----------



## hsobolewski (8. November 2003)

Im Bereich Ingolstadt, Kehlheim und auch weiter unten werden die Störlets schon ein paar Jahre besetzt. Nur leider beisen die nicht gerade gut. Und aufhalten tun die sich auch noch in der reissenden Strömung. Dadurch werden sie auch vorwiegend bei uns gehakelt "unversehen", aber sehr selten. Das könnte der Grund sein warum man so selten eine Begegnung mit diesen Gesellen hat.


----------



## Laksos (8. November 2003)

Glückwunsch, rob,

zu deinem schönen Ausnahmefisch! :m 

Ich denke mal, das mit dem Huckel im Rücken ist normal, wenn man solche Knorpel- oder Knochenfische z.B. auf 3 Steine legt, haben sie dann 3 Höcker.   Die Fische sind so geschmeidig, daß sie sich (z.B. wie kleine Haie) mit ihrem Körperbau/der Wirbelsäule (?haben diese Fische, glaube ich, oder?) beim Drauflegen den jeweiligen "Festkörpern" gut anpassen.


----------



## Alexander2781 (8. November 2003)

Hallo Rob,

meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich hier eindeutig um einen Sterlet, wir haben ein paar Sterlet in unseren Teich eingesetzt. Die sehen genauso aus, wie der von Dir gefangene.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## Alexander2781 (8. November 2003)

Ach ja, hab ich doch glatt vergessen, Dir zu diesem phantastischen Fang zu gratulieren, na dann

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNCH!!!

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## sebastian (20. November 2003)

JO ich kenn mich ´zwar nicht so gut aus mit Stören aber das sieht mir definitiv nach einem aus !!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: ?!!!Donau Stör gefangen!!!?hier die fotos!!*

Es ist eindeutig keiner der vom aussterben bedrohten Störe. Die Nase eines echten Störes ist nicht so lang und spitz. Ich glaube die Teichtheorie ist die richtige.


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: ?!!!Donau Stör gefangen!!!?hier die fotos!!*

Sterlets sind schon wieder heimisch in der Donau. Stromauf von Regensburg hat sich zB schon wieder ein Bestand entwickelt.
Kann also durchaus sein dass es kein "Flüchtling" aus nem Teich ist.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: ?!!!Donau Stör gefangen!!!?hier die fotos!!*

Servus. Stör und Sterlet waren fast ausgerottet bei uns. Mittlerweile gibts wieder welche in der Donau einerseits wenns bei Hochwasser aus den Teichen abhauen und ich glaube es wurden auch welche in der Donau besetzt. Sind halt recht Teuer wenn man sich welche als Besatz kauft. Da hast mit absoluter Sicherheit einen Volltreffer gelandet Rob. Sind halt fast zu schade zum Essen weils eh so selten sind.


----------



## rob (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: ?!!!Donau Stör gefangen!!!?hier die fotos!!*

lustig..den tread hab ich schon wieder vergessen))
wegen dem essen und selten..da hast du recht.deswegen hab ich ihn ja auch sofort zurück gesetzt.ausserdem wusste ich ja zu diesem zeitpunkt nicht ob ich da was hab was unter naturschutz steht...so einen fisch würd ich eh nie mitnehmen,dazu hab ich genug anderen leckeren fisch zum essen.
übrigens werden die sterlets seit letztem jahr wieder massiv in der donau bei wien besetzt.lg rob


----------



## KampfKater (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: ?!!!Donau Stör gefangen!!!?hier die fotos!!*

hallo rob.....du maslitiker :q  :q 

toller fang, da kann ich nur gratulieren.


lg
robert


----------

